# Disperazione: Gentoo installato ieri è già esploso [Risolto]

## canduc17

Non so che cacchio è successo, ma avevo installato correttamente Gentoo 2007.0, Xorg e kde.

Oggi volevo fare qualche configurazione di rifinitura ed è successa una cosa inspiegabile.

Ho cominciato cercando di settare correttamente /etc/conf.d/net in questo modo (visto che ho due interfacce di rete):

```
config_eth0("dhcp")

config_eth1("noop")
```

Poi da konsole ho dato

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

per vedere se andava tutto bene e mi è apparso questo avviso:

```
* Dependency info is missing please run

* # /sbin/depscan.sh

* to fix this 
```

Non capendolo ho deciso di riavviare e...APRITI CIELO!

Inizialmente mi dava questo errore al boot

```
* Cleaning /tmp directory....

* Dependency info is missing please run

* # /sbin/depscan.sh

* to fix this

* Dependency info is missing please run

* # /sbin/depscan.sh

* to fix this

INIT: Entering runleavel:3

* Dependency info is missing please run

* # /sbin/depscan.sh

* to fix this 
```

ma anche dando il comando indicato non accadeva nulla, costringendomi peraltro a riavviare il pc col tasto d'accensione.

Pensando fosse un problema di baselayout, ho installato l'ultimissima versione stabile: 1.12.9-r2.

Riavviando ero riuscito a completare il boot (passando tra una marea di errori), riuscendo a loggarmi come root.

Ho cercato di far avviare kde, ma si bloccava a metà e sono stato costretto a riavviare brutalmente il pc ancora.

Ora al riavvio si blocca a metà sul malefico login

```
(none) ~ #
```

.

Alcuni messaggi di errore che mi dà ora sono (ne posto alcuni perchè sono costretto a ricopiarli, non avendo gpm disponibile o avviabile):

```
...

* Remounting root filesystem read/write ...

awk: (FILENAME=/proc/mounts FNR=6) attenzione: errore scrivendo 'standard output' (No space left on device)

* Warning: the current /etc/modules.conf has not been automatically generated

* Use "modules-update force" to force (re)generation

...

* Cleaning /tmp directory ...

/sbin/rc: line 512: echo: write error: No space left on device

* Could not create needed directory '/var/lib/init.d/softscripts'!

* Could not create needed directory '/var/lib/init.d/snapshot'!

* Could not create needed directory '/var/lib/init.d/options'!

#...uguale per un altra ventina di file

ln: creating symbolic link '/var/lib/init.d/started/checkroot': No such file or directory

...
```

 E così per un altra marea di file.

Non so dove sbattere la testa...

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... il no space left on device significa che non hai spazio su disco per effettuare l'operazione. le motivazioni possono essere varie:

non hai impostato correttamente le partizioni nell'fstab

hai fatto delle partizioni troppo piccole e le hai riempite

altre simili che possono dipendere / essere la causa di quanto sopra detto, come disk failure e simili.

----------

## canduc17

Come è possibile se fino a ieri andava a meraviglia?

Ho un disco sata2 da 320GB e non c'è su ancora niente, l'ho spianato ieri!

Adesso controllerò fstab, ma se avessi avuto problemi lì, me ne sarei accorto subito...

----------

## Ic3M4n

non so il come o il perchè. però l'errore è chiaro. lui vede il disco pieno.

----------

## starise

```
* Dependency info is missing please run

* # /sbin/depscan.sh

* to fix this
```

Mi sembra abb. chiaro il messaggio

----------

## Ic3M4n

il problema è che tutte le volte che ho visto quel messaggio ed ho fatto quanto detto non è mai cambiato nulla.

----------

## Kernel78

Domanda del piffero:hai dato un etc-update o equivalente ?

----------

## Scen

Se non ne vieni fuori, prova ad avviare con LiveCD, montare il necessario, e provare a vedere se riesci a sistemare qualcosa.

Non è che per caso hai impostato

```

svcmount="yes"

```

in /etc/conf.d/rc ?

Se sì, prova a rimetterlo a "no".

----------

## riverdragon

Prova ad aggiungere l'opzione -u a depscan.sh, lo forza a ricalcolare le dipendenze comunque.

----------

## canduc17

Se faccio

```
depscan.sh -u
```

 almeno mi ripresenta gli errori del boot, invece di non farmi vedere niente.

Cmq così non risolvo nulla;In /etc/conf.d/rc non ho mai modificato nulla, e infatti svcmount è impostato a "yes"; Non credo sia necessario riutilizzare il livecd, visto che riesco ad accedere e a modificare i file di configurazione;adesso ho provato etc-update e l'esito è stato:

```
(none) ~ # etc-update

Scanning configuration files...

/usr/sbin/etc-update: line 93: /var/tmp/2575/files/1: No space left on device

/usr/sbin/etc-update: line 94: /var/tmp/2575/files/1: No space left on device

/usr/sbin/etc-update: line 93: /var/tmp/2575/files/2: No space left on device

/usr/sbin/etc-update: line 94: /var/tmp/2575/files/2: No space left on device

/usr/sbin/etc-update: line 93: /var/tmp/2575/files/3: No space left on device

/usr/sbin/etc-update: line 94: /var/tmp/2575/files/3: No space left on device

/usr/sbin/etc-update: line 93: /var/tmp/2575/files/4: No space left on device

/usr/sbin/etc-update: line 94: /var/tmp/2575/files/4: No space left on device

/usr/sbin/etc-update: line 93: /var/tmp/2575/files/5: No space left on device

/usr/sbin/etc-update: line 94: /var/tmp/2575/files/5: No space left on device

/usr/sbin/etc-update: line 93: /var/tmp/2575/files/6: No space left on device

/usr/sbin/etc-update: line 94: /var/tmp/2575/files/6: No space left on device

/usr/sbin/etc-update: line 115: /var/tmp/2575/menuitems: No space left on device

The following is the list of files wich need updating, each

configuration file is followed by a list of possible replacement files.

cat: /var/tmp/2575/menuitems: No such file or directory

Please select a file to edit by entering the corresponding number.

        (don't use -3, -5, -7 or -9 if you're unsure what to do)

        (-1 to exit) (-3 to auto merge all remaining files)

                        (-5 to auto-merge AND not use 'mv -i')

                        (-7 to discard all updates)

                        (-9 to discard all updates AND not use 'rm -i'): -1

Exiting: User termination!

/usr/sbin/etc-update: line 93: /var/tmp/2575/files/1: No space left on device

/usr/sbin/etc-update: line 94: /var/tmp/2575/files/1: No space left on device

/usr/sbin/etc-update: line 93: /var/tmp/2575/files/2: No space left on device

/usr/sbin/etc-update: line 94: /var/tmp/2575/files/2: No space left on device

/usr/sbin/etc-update: line 93: /var/tmp/2575/files/3: No space left on device

/usr/sbin/etc-update: line 94: /var/tmp/2575/files/3: No space left on device

/usr/sbin/etc-update: line 93: /var/tmp/2575/files/4: No space left on device

/usr/sbin/etc-update: line 94: /var/tmp/2575/files/4: No space left on device

/usr/sbin/etc-update: line 93: /var/tmp/2575/files/5: No space left on device

/usr/sbin/etc-update: line 94: /var/tmp/2575/files/5: No space left on device

/usr/sbin/etc-update: line 93: /var/tmp/2575/files/6: No space left on device

/usr/sbin/etc-update: line 94: /var/tmp/2575/files/6: No space left on device

NOTE: 6 updates remaining
```

Credo che il problema stia qui...cosa mi consigliate di fare?

----------

## comio

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Se faccio
> 
> ```
> depscan.sh -u
> ```
> ...

 

facci vedere un "df -h" ed un "mount"...

cioa

----------

## canduc17

```
(none) ~ # df -h

df: cannot read table of mounted file systems: no such file or directory
```

Cosa vuol dire farvi vedere un mount? Se ad esempio provo a montare una penna usb, funziona senza problemi con

```
mount /dev/sdf1 /mnt/penna
```

Dimenticavo: il mio /etc/fstab è:

```
/dev/sda1   /boot        ext3    defaults,noatime     1 2

/dev/sda2   none         swap    sw                   0 0

/dev/sda3   /            reiserfs    noatime              0 1

proc       /proc        proc    nodev,nosuid,noexec             0 0

shm        /dev/shm     tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0

/dev/cdrom  /mnt/cdrom   auto    noauto          0 0
```

Cacchio, adesso ho riavviato ed è tornato fuori il messaggio:

```
* Cleaning /tmp directory....

* Dependency info is missing please run

* # /sbin/depscan.sh

* to fix this

* Dependency info is missing please run

* # /sbin/depscan.sh

* to fix this

INIT: Entering runleavel:3

* Dependency info is missing please run

* # /sbin/depscan.sh

* to fix this
```

e facendo /sbin/depscan.sh -u ottengo

```
* Caching service dependencies ...

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/cachedepends.awk:46: fatale: print a "/var/lib/init.d/depcacge.X10QyYz" fallita (No space on device)

bash: /var/lib/init.d/depcache: No such file or directory

* Failed to cache service dependencies
```

----------

## crisandbea

@canduc

ci posti un 

```
 fdisk -l
```

durante l'installazione hai fatto 

```
grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab
```

ciauz

----------

## canduc17

```
(none) ~ # fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 320.0 GB, 320072933376 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders

Units = cilindri of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Dispositivo Boot        Start             End               Blocks       Id    System

/dev/sda1  *               1                 13               104391      83    Linux

/dev/sda2                14                 76             506047+      82    Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3                 77               320             1959930      83    Linux
```

Quel comando credo di averlo dato, ho seguito il manuale passo passo durante l'installazione.

Però non ne sono sicuro, anzi mi vengono dei dubbi visto che

```
nano -w /etc/mtab
```

apre un file vuoto...

----------

## Scen

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> (none) ~ # df -h
> 
> ...

 

Uhm.. brutto messaggio  :Confused: 

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Cosa vuol dire farvi vedere un mount?

 

Lancia il comando

```

mount

```

e riportaci l'output.

----------

## canduc17

Purtroppo lanciando mount non accade proprio nulla...

```
(none) ~ # mount

(none) ~ #
```

----------

## Kernel78

Non è che magari vista la marea di errori non sei entrato nel sistema vero e proprio ma nella shell per le emergenze ?

Scusa se non riesco a spiegarmi ma sono ancora morto di sonno...

----------

## cloc3

cosa ti dà un `cat /etc/mtab` ?

----------

## Scen

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Purtroppo lanciando mount non accade proprio nulla...
> 
> ```
> (none) ~ # mount
> 
> ...

 

A me sembra che ci sia un guasto abbastanza serio nel sistema. Vedo che hai la partizione di root su un filesystem ReiserFS, non vorrei si fosse corrotto qualcosa.

Avvia con un LiveCD Linux, non montare le partizioni del tuo disco, e lancia

```

reiserfsck /dev/sda3

```

e vedi se ti riporta degli errori: se ce ne sono, un primo tentativo è

```

reiserfsck --fix-fixable /dev/sda3

```

Se i problemi continuano a persistere, prova con un

```

reiserfsck --rebuild-tree /dev/sda3

```

Altrimenti (se come hai detto l'installazione è fresca fresca), IMHO pialla tutto e reinstalla (utilizzando un FS diverso  :Razz:  )

----------

## canduc17

@ Kernel78: Non so cosa sia la console di emergenza e non vedo come potrei essere entrato in qualcosa di diverso dal sistema vero e proprio, visto che non ho modificato il grub.conf e non ho mai dato comandi durante il boot;

@ cloc3: /etc/mtab è vuoto e quindi giustamente

```
(none) ~ # cat /etc/mtab

(none) ~ #
```

@ Scen:

```
livecd root # reiserfsck /dev/sda3

reiserfsck 3.6.19 (2003 www.namesys.com)

*************************************************************

** If you are using the latest reiserfsprogs and  it fails **

** please  email bug reports to reiserfs-list@namesys.com, **

** providing  as  much  information  as  possible --  your **

** hardware,  kernel,  patches,  settings,  all reiserfsck **

** messages  (including version),  the reiserfsck logfile, **

** check  the  syslog file  for  any  related information. **

** If you would like advice on using this program, support **

** is available  for $25 at  www.namesys.com/support.html. **

*************************************************************

Will read-only check consistency of the filesystem on /dev/sda3

Will put log info to 'stdout'

Do you want to run this program?[N/Yes] (note need to type Yes if you do):Yes

###########

reiserfsck --check started at Fri May 18 10:02:10 2007

###########

Replaying journal..

Reiserfs journal '/dev/sda3' in blocks [18..8211]: 0 transactions replayed

Checking internal tree..finished

Comparing bitmaps..finished

Checking Semantic tree:

finished

No corruptions found

There are on the filesystem:

        Leaves 57279

        Internal nodes 381

        Directories 29732

        Other files 211966

        Data block pointers 424159 (76 of them are zero)

        Safe links 0

###########

reiserfsck finished at Fri May 18 10:02:43 2007

###########

livecd root #
```

Non mi sembra ci siano errori...  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Scen

Prova ad impostare

```

svcmount="no"

```

in /etc/conf.d/rc. Risolve qualcosa?

----------

## IlGab

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> mount /dev/sdf1 /mnt/penna
> ```
> ...

 

Faccio un'ipotesi: visto che la usbkey è /dev/sdf... quanti dischi hai sulla macchina ?

Non è che tu hai partizionato correttamente /dev/sda ma quando poi il sistema si avvia ti identifica gli HD con un ordine differente ?

----------

## canduc17

@ IlGab:  sulla macchina ho un disco solo, SATAII Western Digital da 320 GB. Non è che ho tanti sdaX perchè ho una marea di prese usb? In tutto il desktop ne ho 9...

@ Scen: non ci capisco più una mazza: adesso in /etc/conf.d/rc, svcmount è impostato a "no"!  :Shocked: 

----------

## Scen

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> @ Scen: non ci capisco più una mazza: adesso in /etc/conf.d/rc, svcmount è impostato a "no"! 

 

Ok, lascialo così.

Il mio consiglio è

Avviare con un LiveCD, montare tutte le partizioni, e fare chroot (con ovvi source /etc/profile && env-update)

Reinstallare baselayout

Aggiornare eventuali file di configurazione con etc-update o dispatch-conf

Aggiornare le dipendenze dei servizi con /sbin/depscan.sh -u

Uscire da chroot, smontare le partizioni e riavviare

----------

## djinnZ

Non so quanto possa servire ma tempo fa feci un errore nella riga di fstab relativa a root rc si limitava a non fare il remount rw senza riportare alcuna segnalazione.

mount di default legge /etc/mtab ma se il filesystem è rw o non c'è spazio non viene aggiornato. cat /proc/mounts è meglio (puoi anche fare un link ma poi devi verificare che in mtab sia mount -n dappertutto)

----------

## canduc17

@ djinnZ: il mio fstab è postato sopra e non mi sembra ci siano errori...

@ Scen: Devo dare anche

```
# mount -t proc none /mnt/root/proc

# mount -o bind /dev /mnt/root/dev
```

come da manuale?

E poi per uscire da chroot basta un Ctrl+d?

----------

## comio

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> @ djinnZ: il mio fstab è postato sopra e non mi sembra ci siano errori...
> 
> @ Scen: Devo dare anche
> 
> ```
> ...

 

yep

----------

## Scen

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> @ Scen: Devo dare anche
> 
> ```
> # mount -t proc none /mnt/root/proc
> 
> ...

 

Sì, per sicurezza monta anche /dev e /proc, così l'ambiente di chroot sarà il più consistente possibile. Controlla per sicurezza anche /etc/fstab prima di uscire da chroot  :Wink: 

Per uscire da una chroot puoi dare

```

exit <Invio>

```

o anche Ctrl+D (meglio la prima opzione và, perdi mezzo secondo in più ma sei più consapevole delle tue azioni  :Razz:  )

----------

## canduc17

```
livecd root # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

chroot: cannot run command '/bin/bash': No such file or directory
```

Cosa c'è che non va? Devo riferirmi da qualche parte alla mia partizione sda3?

In /mnt/root/etc/fstab è tutto come prima.

----------

## comio

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> livecd root # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
> 
> ...

 

ma non l'hai montata in /mnt/root? Cerca di mantenere coerenza fra i vari post che scrivi...

ciao

----------

## canduc17

Ragazzi forse non avete capito: sono nelle vostre mani...non so bene cosa sto facendo.

Se mi date indicazioni precise, forse riesco a risolvere sto casino...se date per scontato delle cose c'è un 90% di probabilità che skazzi qualcosa.

----------

## wilma_dammi_la_clava

se posso aggiungere una notazione il problema del no space left on device è successo anche a me un pò di tempo fa dopo un'aggiornamento e ricompilazione del kernel con l'aggiunta del supporto audio per un dual xeon 64 bit, ripartendo con il vecchio kernel senza supporto audio il problema non si è più ripresentato.

----------

## crisandbea

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Ragazzi forse non avete capito: sono nelle vostre mani...non so bene cosa sto facendo.
> 
> Se mi date indicazioni precise, forse riesco a risolvere sto casino...se date per scontato delle cose c'è un 90% di probabilità che skazzi qualcosa.

 

se tu forse che non hai capito le indicazioni che ti sono state date, io direi che se ti leggi la guida, precisamente dalla parte 

```
4.e. Mounting
```

del manuale, fino ad effetture il chroot, credo che non dovresti avere problemi.

ciauz

----------

## Kernel78

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Ragazzi forse non avete capito: sono nelle vostre mani...non so bene cosa sto facendo.
> 
> Se mi date indicazioni precise, forse riesco a risolvere sto casino...se date per scontato delle cose c'è un 90% di probabilità che skazzi qualcosa.

 

Il problema non è che noi diamo per scontato ma che tu ci dai info incoerenti, nello stesso messaggio hai scritto

```
livecd root # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

chroot: cannot run command '/bin/bash': No such file or directory

```

facendo riferimento a /mnt/gentoo e poi  *Quote:*   

> In /mnt/root/etc/fstab è tutto come prima.

 

Deciditi o /mnt/gentoo o /mnt/root o è un errore di scrittura nei tuoi post ...

Inoltre tornando alla segnalazione che ti avevo fatto questa mattina, pur non modificando grub ne dando comandi durante il boot può capitare che il sistema ti dia

```
Give root password for maintenance

(or type Control-D to continue) :
```

e se li scrivi la password di root sei inuna console di emergenza (passatemi il termine).

----------

## canduc17

Ho fatto

```
livecd root # chroot /mnt/root /bin/bash

livecd / # env-update

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/sbin/env-update", line 33, in ?

    portage.env_update(makelinks)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 763, in env_update

    outfile.close()

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_util.py", line 780, in close

    super(atomic_ofstream, self).close()

IOError: [Errno 28] No space left on device

livecd / #
```

----------

## crisandbea

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Ho fatto
> 
> ```
> livecd root # chroot /mnt/root /bin/bash
> 
> ...

 

ma hai montato la tua partizione ????  ovvero hai fatto   

```
mount /dev/tua_partizione_root  /mnt/gentoo ????
```

ciauz

----------

## canduc17

Prima avevo fatto

```
mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/root
```

----------

## crisandbea

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Prima avevo fatto
> 
> ```
> mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/root
> ```
> ...

 

posti dalla live un 

```
df -h 
```

  ovviamente dopo aver montato la tua partizione di root.

ciauz

----------

## canduc17

```
livecd / # mkdir /mnt/root

livecd / # mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/root

livecd / # df -h

df: cannot read table of mounted file systems
```

Conta che ho fatto tutto dopo l'env-update fallito, postato sopra...

----------

## Scen

Mi sa che qui stai/stiamo facendo un casino assurdo.

Allora:

Avvia il liveCD

Monta le varie partizioni, e postaci l'output di

```

mount

```

ADESSO fai il chroot: env-update e source /etc/profile vanno a buon fine?

riesci a reinstallare baselayout, ad aggiornare i file di configurazione, ad eseguire con successo

```

/sbin/depscan.sh -u

```

?

Per me o sbagli qualche passaggio in fase di montaggio delle partizioni/chroot, oppure si è incasinato qualcosa nei file della partizione di root (cge poi è l'unica).

[EDIT]

Un'altra cosa: perchè crei il punto di montaggio /mnt/root? Avviando con il LiveCD c'è già la directory /mnt/gentoo che viene usata anche nelle istruzioni del manuale.

----------

## canduc17

```
livecd root # mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo/

ReiserFS: sda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda3: journal params: device sda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda3: checking transaction log (sda3)

ReiserFS: sda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

livecd root # mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

livecd root # mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

livecd root # mount

tmpfs on / type tmpfs (rw)

/dev/hde on /mnt/cdrom type iso9660 (ro)

/dev/loop0 on /mnt/livecd type squashfs (ro)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec)

tmpfs on /mnt/livecd/lib/firmware type tmpfs (rw)

tmpfs on /mnt/livecd/usr/portage type tmpfs (rw)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

/dev/sda3 on /mnt/gentoo type reiserfs (rw)

none on /mnt/gentoo/proc type proc (rw)

/dev on /mnt/gentoo/dev type none (rw,bind)

livecd root # chroot /mnt/gentoo/ /bin/bash

livecd / # env-update

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/sbin/env-update", line 33, in ?

    portage.env_update(makelinks)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 763, in env_update

    outfile.close()

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_util.py", line 780, in close

    super(atomic_ofstream, self).close()

IOError: [Errno 28] No space left on device

livecd / #
```

Mi sono bloccato dopo l'env-update, visto che mi dà un'errore.

Che poi è lo stesso che mi aveva dato prima, anche se avevo montato la partizione di root in /mnt/root anzichè in /mnt/gentoo.

----------

## comio

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> livecd root # mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo/
> 
> ...

 

non riesci proprio a fare un df -h? oppure ti dà errore?

ciao

----------

## canduc17

Non so perchè: nella prima console non funzionava, ma nella seconda sì.

```
livecd root # df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

tmpfs                1014M  4.4M 1010M   1% /

/dev/hde               58M   58M     0 100% /mnt/cdrom

/dev/loop0             44M   44M     0 100% /mnt/livecd

udev                 1014M  728K 1013M   1% /dev

tmpfs                1014M  2.1M 1012M   1% /mnt/livecd/lib/firmware

tmpfs                1014M     0 1014M   0% /mnt/livecd/usr/portage

/dev/sda3             1.9G  1.9G     0 100% /mnt/gentoo
```

Ecco dove stà la magagna: ero convinto di aver fatto una partizione di 200GB e invece mi sono sbagliato e l'ho fatta di soli 2GB!  :Embarassed: 

Adesso è possibile "stirare" la partizione a 200GB e rifar andare tutto o è un casino?

----------

## RollsAppleTree

[quote="canduc17"]Non so perchè: nella prima console non funzionava, ma nella seconda sì.

```
livecd root # df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

tmpfs                1014M  4.4M 1010M   1% /

/dev/hde               58M   58M     0 100% /mnt/cdrom

/dev/loop0             44M   44M     0 100% /mnt/livecd

udev                 1014M  728K 1013M   1% /dev

tmpfs                1014M  2.1M 1012M   1% /mnt/livecd/lib/firmware

tmpfs                1014M     0 1014M   0% /mnt/livecd/usr/portage

/dev/sda3             1.9G  1.9G     0 100% /mnt/gentoo
```

di che tipo è la partizione?

----------

## comio

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Non so perchè: nella prima console non funzionava, ma nella seconda sì.
> 
> ```
> livecd root # df -h
> 
> ...

 

sia lodato

----------

## canduc17

Reiser. E ora?

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Reiser. E ora?

 

puoi provare a scaricare il liveCD di Gparted e vedere se riesci a ridimensionare senza creare casini ... ma nn ti assicuro niente ... tanto inusabile per inusabile, val la pena di provare, no?

Ecco il link per il LiveCD: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php

----------

## canduc17

E che cos'è? Non riesco a fare niente tipo con fdisk?

----------

## RollsAppleTree

GParted è l'equivalente opensource dei vari "partition Magic" etc etc ...

Penso che sia la soluzione migliore per avere un ambiente "user Friendly" e poche rotture ... scarica, boota e prova!!!

----------

## Ic3M4n

ma tipo crearsi una partizione vicina a quella e copiarci dentro i dati no? al max puoi ricopiarli due volte. tanto sono solo 2gb di roba.

----------

## canduc17

Cioè?

Io faccio un bell' sda4 di 200GB di fianco, gli copio dentro quello che c'è in sda3 e poi modifico fstab per fargli capire che sda4 è la nuova root?

Ho appena fatto partire gparted e mo dà la possibilità di ampliare la mia partizione...

----------

## comio

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Cioè?
> 
> Io faccio un bell' sda4 di 200GB di fianco, gli copio dentro quello che c'è in sda3 e poi modifico fstab per fargli capire che sda4 è la nuova root?
> 
> Ho appena fatto partire gparted e mo dà la possibilità di ampliare la mia partizione...

 

modifica fstab e grub.conf

----------

## canduc17

Bene.

Ho creato sta partizione, gli ho copiato dentro tutto e sono riuscito a far riavviare il sistema.

Partiva kdm, ma loggandomi come utente canduc non mi faceva accedere...Ho risolto digitando questi comandi trovati in un altro post:

```
chown -R canduc:users /home/canduc

chmod -R 750 /home/canduc
```

...problemi di permessi, insomma...

L'ultima cosa che non sono riuscito a risolvere è che se mi loggo come canduc, non riesco a loggarmi come utente root.

Succede questo (da console):

```
canduc@candesktop ~ $ su

Password:

su: Authentication failure

Spiacente.

canduc@candesktop ~ $
```

Non funziona neanche se provo ad eseguire un programma come utente root da kde: io inserisco la password corretta, ma mi dice "Password sbagliata: prova di nuovo".

La password è corretta, poichè riesco a loggarmi come root sia da shell che in kde.

Solo quando la inserisco dopo il comando su non va: e dire che l'utente canduc è nel gruppo wheel...

----------

## Ic3M4n

come hai fatto la copia dei dati? che comando hai utilizzato?

come sono i permessi del file?

i miei sono questi:

```
ls -l /bin/su

-rws--x--x 1 root root 26640  9 apr 23:23 /bin/su

```

----------

## canduc17

La copia l'ho fatta con:

```
cp -R /mnt/sda3/* /mnt/sda4
```

ed io ho

```
canduc@candesktop ~ $ ls -l /bin/su

-rwx--x--x 1 root root 26832 18 mag 21:24 /bin/su
```

----------

## Ic3M4n

cp -R modifica i permessi dei file. devi utilizzare cp -a oppure puoi utilizzare rsync -a

----------

## Scen

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> La copia l'ho fatta con:
> 
> ```
> cp -R /mnt/sda3/* /mnt/sda4
> ```
> ...

 

Uhm... non è stata una scelta saggia  :Confused: 

Dovevi utilizzare l'opzione --archive (o la sua forma abbreviata -a)

```

 -a, --archive

              Preserve as much as possible of the structure and attributes of the original files in the copy (but

              do not preserve directory structure).  Equivalent to -dpPR.

```

ed in più anche l'opzione -r

```

 -r     In file-utils 4.1: synonym of -R.  In file-utils 4.0: Copy  directories  recursively,  copying  any

              non-directories  and  non-symbolic links (that is, FIFOs and special files) as if they were regular

              files. This silly behaviour is obtained in file-utils 4.1 if the --copy-contents option is given.

```

per cui

```

cp -arv /mnt/sda3/* /mnt/sda4/
```

[/code]

[EDIT]

Ic3M4n mi ha anticipato  :Razz:  . Ti consiglio anch'io di optare x rsync.

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... la tua spiegazione è senz'altro migliore.

in ogni caso la scelta rsync su cp è fatta solamente per abitudine. solitamente copio il sistema da una macchina all'altra e quindi utilizzo rsync.

in ogni caso riguardo alle operazioni di copia ci sono alcuni thread interessanti tipo questo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-506281-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-clonare+sistema-start-0.html

----------

## canduc17

No, mi è scesa la catena.

Ho cancellato la partizione sda4 e con il live cd di GParted ho "allargato" sda3 fino a 200GB.

L'operazione è andata a buon fine e per adesso il mio sistema su sda3 sembra non dare nessun problema...

Ho preferito fare così, piuttosto che avere un partizionamento del disco ad cazzem.

Grazie mille a tutti per la disponibilità!

----------

